# DJBDNS external dnscache and ipv6

## Darknight

I'm configuring my network for ipv6, tinydns is working 100%, however I have a problem with dnscache.

It is supposed to listen for queries from a couple of /64 networks, however I can't find a way to write down those addresses so that dnscache likes them.

If I write the whole ipv6 address of my client in /var/dnscache/root/ip dnscache replies but if I try to write the prefix of the networks like it used to be with ipv4 all I get is: ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached

I would be very grateful to anyone who can enlighten me.

----------

## darkphader

Sorry, not an answer to your query.

I used and loved djbdns for years but have since moved to nsd (authoritative - tinydns replacement) and unbound (caching, resolver - dnscache replacement), both being actively developed and without the "kitchen sink" bloat of bind.

Not even sure about the status of djbdns today (although if you're running it you probably do), but moving to something that's actively maintained, if djbdns isn't, should be considered.

----------

## Darknight

You are probably right but I'm in the middle of ipv6 migration and I'm not so willing to mix things.

Anyway in the end I figured the proper format, which was the most obvious, but somehow I had tried everything but the obvious.  :Rolling Eyes: 

I'll check your suggestions, djb should be very secure but an alternative is always a good thing.

----------

## powderedtoastdude

I'm experiencing this too.  Were you able to determine the prefix format to use?

----------

## Darknight

Write them like this:

```
xxxx:xxxx:xx:xx
```

Just touch the files, as usual, and remember: never mix ipv4 and ipv6 with djbdns, create separate environments of tinydns and dnscache for each one.

----------

